

NoobNinja: Day 1 Recap + Vision - neon
http://noobninja.tumblr.com/post/33966615798/hello-world

======
sergiotapia
Hope this picks up, there are some things I'd like a Sensei to teach me
"well". For example MongoDB, "Where should I use it?"

